# Sudden unexplained hypo results



## helpplease (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey guys

I just got my latest results back, and they are CRAZY:

TSH: 35 (!)

Free T3: 3.2 (range 2.6 to 5.7)

Free T4: 8 (range 12 to 20)

I'm on 210 of T4 and 25 of T3.

I don't understand it. I've been on this dose for a long time (more or less - we tried 200 T4 and 25 T3 before this and I was slightly lower than I wanted to be). My results before this have been relatively stable. My last labs before this were:

TSH: 1.97

Free T3: 4.8

Free T4: 15

And before that:

TSH: 1.59

Free T3: 4.9

Free T4: 14

I guess there was a slight upward trend in TSH between those, but .4 and 33 points is obviously a big difference.

The only things I can think of is that perhaps I was getting too magnesium (I'd been supplementing, and recently realized I was taking too much) and I've had a lot of stress lately (new job).

I have also gained 5-10 pounds, so I really wasn't surprised at the slight previous rise.

I see my doctor on Monday but it would be great to get some information and/or peace of mind before that. Do you guys think there's any chance there's been a mistake? Or is there an explanation I'm missing? I'm worried this is a sign of something serious going on that I'm unaware of.

I should add my symptoms haven't really changed at all. I'm a little tired, but I don't have the fatigue I previously had when my TSH was around 4.

Thanks in advance for ANY information/advice you can provide.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My first thought is it could be related to a dosage variation or manufacturer change. Have you recently started a new bottle of your medications?

Next, I would request labs to be re-run.

If still off, request an ultrasound of your thyroid to rule out any nodules that might be causing this.


----------



## helpplease (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes, I started a new bottle a few weeks before this test. They also told me the person who usually does the compounded meds was away on vacation, so I guess someone new did this bottle.

That said, shouldn't I be feeling terrible if my TSH really is that high? While I'm a little tired, I'm not feeling THAT bad.

I will request a new bottle and get more tests next week. I'll also ask for an ultrasound on Monday. You can never be too careful I guess.


----------



## helpplease (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I would re-test sooner than later for many reasons. Maybe those are not even "your" results. Stuff happens.

Also, Mag could have interfered and so can other meds/supplements and also lots of soy in the diet.

And the ultra-sound is a capital idea. Just to be on the safe side.

Hugs,


----------



## helpplease (Sep 27, 2013)

Retested and looks like the results are accurate:

TSH 34.75

FT4 9

FT3 3.0

I had been taking Intestinew with the thyroid med and the doctor told me to stop taking it. I noticed the Intestinew contains L-Glutamine, which seems to be problematic for some people.

He said to test again in three weeks, and if it hasn't improved, I'll go for a scan.

Does this seem like a good approach? Has anyone heard of L-Glutamine causing issues?

Thanks.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I would go back to the pharmacy - explain the sudden change in your thyroid lab results and ask for a new prescription.

No need to suffer.


----------



## helpplease (Sep 27, 2013)

I already have. I don't think the med was the problem, though, as I took a different one for the few days leading up to the re-test.

I'm really hoping it was the intestinew (and they fact that I took them together) that was messing with my thyroid.

Otherwise I'm really scared. :/


----------



## helpplease (Sep 27, 2013)

Update...

Switched to a new med, stopped taking the L-Glutamine supplement, then went for another test two weeks later - TSH now at 17 (from 35).

Obviously it's still really high, but I'm pretty happy that it's half of what it was! Hopefully in another few weeks it'll be back to normal. Time will tell.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You need to test and adjust your doses by FT-4 and FT-3 only. TSH can lag up to 6 weeks and is not reliable to base dosing on.


----------



## helpplease (Sep 27, 2013)

Good point. The free t3 and free t4 have also improved:

FT3: 4.4

FT4: 11.4

Again, still low, but a definite improvement from before. Hopefully this trend continues.


----------



## helpplease (Sep 27, 2013)

One last update... Without changing the dose, my new results are:

TSH 1.25

T3 5.3 (2.6 - 7.1)

I stopped the l-glutamine and reduced my magnesium in the weeks leading up to this test.

I think people need to be really aware that other things can seriously affect thyroid results! I think it was probably the glutamine, but it could have been anything...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice to see you are getting back to normal!


----------

